# Blue phalanopsis



## Hakone (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.kxan.com//dpp/entertainment/must_see_video/scientists-make-worlds-1st-blue-orchid-nd13

Yoshihiro Hanashiro is the managing director of the association hosting the exhibition. He says he wants many people to come see the rare blue flowers. They will be on display at the exhibition through February 11th.
via NHK

http://www.houseofjapan.com/local/worlds-1st-blue-phalaenopsis-orchid


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmmm, it's cool looking. I would if the genes will pass on to crosses and maybe a selfing. I can see this really adding fire to the mass-produced phal crazy going on.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 4, 2013)

Extremely deformed and not really blue. Blue spike? Blueish leaves?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, it's a major step up from those *shudder* dyed blue phals I've seen. When I see those, it literally makes me cringe and turn the other direction -- which generally means that if the establishment sells them, they don't get any business from me.

But I agree, the color, while interesting doesn't compute as blue to my eyes.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 4, 2013)

Secundino said:


> Extremely deformed and not really blue. Blue spike? Blueish leaves?



If it truly is genetically engineered, the blue pigment is probably expressed in all tissues at all times. Getting the color to express as a normal floral pigment would be much more difficult.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't believe it. It is dyed.


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to believe! Oh my, be still my heart! I do wish the photos had been taken much closer to the blooms. I wanna see more!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 5, 2013)

probably dyed/injected.


----------



## fibre (Feb 5, 2013)

If it isn't a fake and it is true, what is written there (_'Japanese broadcaster NHK said the research team used genes from blue Asiatic dayflowers to create the orchid.'_) it isn't a true Phalaenopsis any more because it has some not-Phalaenopsis-genes in it.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks for the link.

blue orchids already exist (thelymitras/sun orchids and probably others), and they didn't need a scientist to mess with things or inject them to do it (foolishness of reporters and scientists; the latter who always are trying to discover/state things that we already know, and create things that already exist - not all of course, just a tiny soapbox)


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 5, 2013)

It looks suspiciously like the blue dye-injected ones that were around Home Depots last year.


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 5, 2013)

If they are genetically engineered with material from another genus, will they be allowed at judging? They will not be true orchids.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2013)

you want to impress me..use genes from a chameleon..so the flower changes colors


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> you want to impress me..use genes from a chameleon..so the flower changes colors


:clap: Perfect. I love it!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 5, 2013)

What ever happened to that Vanda with the glowing jellyfish genes?


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2013)

[email protected]! Remember mood rings? How about a Mood Phal.?
Let your gh visitors know how you feel about them!


----------



## Marc (Feb 6, 2013)

Who knows what can be reached when playing around with genetics. So I'm not judging if this blue Phal is legit.

On another forum it was mentioned that you can see peloric flowers in the video. I just checked it and saw it as well.

If you just wanted to scam people with an injected Phal wouldn't you just pick a clone that doesn't have peloric flowers?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2013)

li'l frog said:


> If they are genetically engineered with material from another genus, will they be allowed at judging? They will not be true orchids.



i guess for ribbon judging you could always make a class designation for 'genetically altered' ones (since it's up to each club what classes they have)

now, for aos judging, i have no idea


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2013)

Marc said:


> Who knows what can be reached when playing around with genetics. So I'm not judging if this blue Phal is legit.
> 
> On another forum it was mentioned that you can see peloric flowers in the video. I just checked it and saw it as well.
> 
> If you just wanted to scam people with an injected Phal wouldn't you just pick a clone that doesn't have peloric flowers?



I understand that the Japanese have a special affinity for peloric orchids, so it is not surprising that a Japanese breeder would choose a peloric Phal to inject with dye.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> thanks for the link.
> 
> blue orchids already exist (thelymitras/sun orchids and probably others), and they didn't need a scientist to mess with things or inject them to do it (foolishness of reporters and scientists; the latter who always are trying to discover/state things that we already know, and create things that already exist - not all of course, just a tiny soapbox)



I suppose thelymitras are as close to a blue orchid as I've ever seen though many, to my eye, are mauve. It does beg the question of when is 'blue' really blue?
Is delphinidin found in orchids?


----------

